# Ramset Cobra Jammed



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

If you have any broken or damaged parts I would take it to a ramset/redhead dealer for service as they are trained to fix and or repair there tools. But if you want to try it yourself then check this out: http://www.itwconstruction.ca/files/manuals/Cobra_Manual.pdf


----------



## Chemist1961 (Dec 13, 2008)

Thanks I have that info sheet and parts available for $42 for the piston, but the repair depot siad it would be at least $90 for the part and I could buy a new gun for $150 on sale at Home Depot...Not sure what HD that is.


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

Chemist1961 said:


> I have a jammed Ramset Cobra with a broken piston which has been removed from the gun and several live loads still inside.
> I have disassembled the handle however the front barrel pawl only pivots slightly but will not release.
> I need some pointers on dismantling safely and overhauling with a new piston. Is there any other damage I should be looking for...and what is the safest way to remove the charge caps.
> BTW I didn't damage it, I bought it this way for $10 and its time to use it soon.


I am confused, can't you just pull the strip out? It's been a while since I've had one of these apart, but it's pretty easy. There is a big clip you need to pop off, then pull out the piece the clip was holding in, and the whole barrel assemble will come right out. I used to be able to change pistons on these in minutes.


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

Chemist1961 said:


> Thanks I have that info sheet and parts available for $42 for the piston, but the repair depot siad it would be at least $90 for the part and I could buy a new gun for $150 on sale at Home Depot...Not sure what HD that is.


I may have a new piston that will fit this gun. I know it fits the Hilti version of this gun. PM me with your address and I'll ship it to you


----------

